

JavaScript 2's new direction -- factional fight has been resolved - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/08/26/35NF-javascript-2-direction_1.html

======
IsaacSchlueter
Oh thank heaven. Those of us who actually LIKE prototypal inheritance and
functional scope won't have to deal with all that copycat java nonsense any
time soon!

~~~
marijn
Arguably, there wasn't any copycat Java nonsense in ECMA 4. And even if there
was any, it was all entirely optional. (And if you're allocating a huge number
of x,y coordinate objects, it would be kind of nice to use specialised two-
field objects rather than hash-tables, wouldn't it?)

------
eterps
> Harmony could feature classes as a stronger way of making objects

As opposed to what? The current prototypical object model? How can class based
OOP be 'stronger'?

~~~
richcollins
It would be nice if they just fixed the current prototype based system
instead.

~~~
cbetz
What is broken about it?

(edit: just saw the following comment: Non-enumerable properties would be very
nice)

~~~
richcollins
It is overly complicated and there are a bunch of special cases. See Io's
prototype system as a comparison:

[http://iolanguage.com/scm/git/checkout/Io/docs/IoGuide.html#...](http://iolanguage.com/scm/git/checkout/Io/docs/IoGuide.html#Objects-
Overview)

------
andreyf
They aim to resolve XSS in the JS spec? Why not just restrict JS execution to
some part of the HTML document that usually doesn't display user input?

~~~
andreyf
No, a downvote is not a valid answer...

